# Character Requirement



## JohnK (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a really stupid question, but I have to ask. On the Character Requirements it states I can be turned down for a Visa if I have been sentenced to imprisonment to 12 months or longer on one charge or a total of 24 months or more on 2 or more charges. Here is my stupid question part. When it says imprisonment is it just talking about Prison? Because in the U.S. there is a difference between Prison and Jail. Jail you are confined, not imprisoned. I ask this because I have 24 months total suspended sentence time for jail for a couple of DUIs. But I have seen many people saying that Australia doesn't take as hard an approach for DUI offenses as the U.S. does and that is shouldn't be a problem. So since I have 24 months Suspended Sentence for DUIs (I know they don't care if it was suspended, just the fact that I was sentenced) which would have been jail time, not prison time, is that even considered? Or when they say Imprisonment are they just rolling Jail and Prison up together? 

I am looking at getting a 676 Visa, or possibly a working Visa if I can find a skilled job offering. Of course the Character Requirement is the same for all Visas.

I know, stupid question, but I don't have the money to afford an Immigration Agent and I can't get any answers from DIAC. I don't want to waste my time on applying for a 676 if it is going to be denied since I won't have another opportunity to apply for that Visa again so I am trying to get all information possible so I can present a good application without lying or cheating and being 100% honest.

Thanks for any input.


----------

